# Critter control



## syl777 (Apr 26, 2009)

These guys you need to really watch. They require money for services upfront and they do not do their job. We live in north alabama, and have a serious roof rat infestation. We contacted critter control. They came out, initally $249.99 to start the service with a removal fee of $40.00 per animal removed. My husband negotiated with them for a flat rate of $800.00 for 1 months service with guarante. This guy came out maybe a total of 15 trips, there has been a rat on a trap for almost 2 weeks. They are a total rip off. We will see if they like my lawyers action.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How are they getting in? The rats, not the critter control guys.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

15 trips in a month, means they are at your home every other day. 

sounds like you had a huge rat problem. 

how did everything turn out?


----------

